# My lil Handfull(s)!! :)



## Witewolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is Feebee!! She is my first female, and dumbo ever. I got her on 5-7-08. At first I was looking for a Blue, but after seeing her all alone because someone had seperated her from her friend a few hours earlier, I couldnt help but feel for her. She was so shy, and timid at first, and now..... OMG! she has come around. I heard females were more active, and curious than males, but never was I ready for her.  I wouldnt give her up for anything, and I have no regrets, but she has educated me on just how active females can be. 









Here is a pic of AJ, my best buddy, who passed about 2- 2 1/2 months ago.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *

i'm sorry for your loss of AJ, he seemed very dear to you. 

feebee is a cutie though! are these your only rats?


----------



## Witewolf (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *

Yeah I have only Feebee. She gets tons of attention, and we have a room here that we setup tubes, and stuff for her to play. I am not 100% sure on if, and/or how to go about introducing another one. So thats kinda what got me here to begin with.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *

oh, well there's a sticky here about intros. you could give that a read and we are all here to help. just about all of us have done at least one intro. many have had the whole gambit of intros from stupidly easy to aggravatingly difficult.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *

I'm so sorry for the loss of your AJ! What a looker.

Your new girl is very pretty!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *

Cute rats!  Al looks like a rex! 8) He has nice fur! To bad he past away.


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *

so so sorry aboout the loss i like the new rat though very pretty


----------



## Witewolf (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: My lil Handfull!! *



twitch said:


> i'm sorry for your loss of AJ, he seemed very dear to you.
> 
> feebee is a cutie though! are these your only rats?


I read alot on intros and quarantine, and decided its time to get Feebee a friend.  I named her Sofee. She had been alone for a week when i found her, so I think it worked out good for them both.

















These forums are great, and they have helped me learn alot. Those are the only two pics I have uploaded of Sofee to my comp. right now.  I may upload more later today.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent! they are both so pretty!
Hess x


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

They are both BEAUTIFUL!!! RIP AJ


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about AJ. I love both of your babies they have very nice coloring.


----------

